

Building historical road layouts from todays data - chippy
http://sk53-osm.blogspot.com/2014/12/city-stripping-building-historical-road.html

======
gus_massa
It's an interesting work, but it's difficult. I found a few historical
inaccuracies.

For example, in the reconstructed map the Avenida de Mayo (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avenida_de_Mayo](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avenida_de_Mayo)
) ends with a curved path near the Plaza Congreso
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congressional_Plaza](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congressional_Plaza)).
I live only a few blocks away, so I know the zone very well. Perhaps a link to
the current Google map may help you to understand the discussion:
[https://www.google.com.ar/maps/@-34.6094993,-58.3877341,17z](https://www.google.com.ar/maps/@-34.6094993,-58.3877341,17z)

In the scanned map at the top of the article, the Avenida de Mayo is a
straight line and ends in a perpendicular intersection. In the current map, it
ends with a curved path that allows the cars to go into Avenida Rivadavia. The
Wikipedia article about Plaza Congreso explains that they didn't want to cut
the Plaza Loreto because it was used a as water supply for the carriages, and
the new extension was created in 1910.

Also, many of the Avenues marked in the map, in that time were usual narrow
streets. The increase of the wide was a much later project, but I can't find
the date now.

